# Exporting embryo outside of UK



## Roses82 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi all,
Apologies if this topic has been discussed already. I'm new so bear with me! 
Does anyone know any fertility clinics that will export embryos abroad? I know the HFEA have certain rules but do not prohibit it.
I've asked a few clinics and they seem resistant. Has anybody done this before? If so what is the name of the clinic? I'm based in North West England so any advice in this region would be appreciated but I'm open to any other advice/info too.
Thanks so much 

R


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi
What do you mean by export of embryos from abroad? 
Do you mean importing them from abroad to England? 
We exported our embryos from London to the Ukraine. 
Our courier was Sunil from cryozoom, he's really lovely, trustworthy and affordable. Maybe he can help you as he's doing a lot of transports all over the world. 
Good luck x


----------



## Roses82 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi,
Sorry been a while since I've been on FF. I mean having the embryos taken from a UK clinic to a clinic in Ukraine. If you've done this, which UK clinic did you use?

R


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi
Sorry, I've just seen your post. I think I've answered you on a different thread yesterday. We had them shipped from the London's Women Clinic in London to Biotexcom in the Ukraine. All clinics in the UK are releasing your embryos if you want to as they are your property. 
Good luck x


----------

